# I am devastated...



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I found Eli the rainbow shark dead in the back of his tank... he was fine this morning so I have no idea what happened. I am considering creating a memorial for him. He was very special and I will miss his silly antics so much.


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

oh no, how awful! I know it's a hard fact that fish often have very short lifespans -- some only a few years -- but it doesn't make it easier, especially since many will act fine until their time has come. :-( Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I am dealing... somehow... I'm trying to stop crying. I'm thinking of getting a plant that is native to asia and bury him below it.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. That plant would be a nice idea, even if you can't find one from Asia, it would still be a nice memorial.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Yea... Maybe a pretty one with either red or purple flowers and a little rock with his name painted on it


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I've done this with bettas I was more attached to.

Sorry for your loss, your memorial plan sounds lovely.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

Did your shark have any tank mates with it? Have you added anyone new to the tank recently? If you've added someone new recently, it's possible one of them had some kind of infection (parasitic, bacterial, viral) and it got to your shark.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kumo said:


> Did your shark have any tank mates with it? Have you added anyone new to the tank recently? If you've added someone new recently, it's possible one of them had some kind of infection (parasitic, bacterial, viral) and it got to your shark.


not knowing the actual setup he was in I'll say I'd venture it's not as likely from a new fish bringing disease. Rainbow sharks hardly do well with any fish and often kept in far too small a tank. Min tank would be 50g. That is enough to shorten the life span that is supposed to be7-8yrs or so. 

Sorry for your loss Kittiesdragons!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Eli was by himself in the tank but I think what got him was a faulty heater. The water felt unusually warm the day he passed and I came to the conclusion that the heater must have overheated.... I haven't used that heater since.


----------

